# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Oracle >  شروع به کار با اوراکل

## programmermp

با سلام

من تا حالا با اس کیو ال سرور کار می کردم

حالا می خواهم با وی بی دات نت و اوراکل کار کنم 

اگه دوستان کتابی که از مقدماتی تا پیشرفته برای اوراکل سراغ دارند معرفی کنند

اگه زبان اصلی باشه که چه بهتر

در ضمن اوراکل نرم افزارش برای نصب اخرین نسخه ان چی هست و تحت چه عنوانی

می شه تهیه کردش

با تشکر

----------


## hmm

کتابها و منابع معرفی شدند جستجو کن!

----------


## programmermp

دوست عزیز من جستجو کردم چیزی پیدا نکردم

شما لطف کنید لینک بدید یا بگید چطوری جستجو کنم با چه کلمه کلیدیی

با تشکر

----------


## programmermp

چی شد پس 

یکی یه کمکی بکنه

----------


## d_hoseini

سرشناسه     :     ک‍اش‍ان‍ی‌، ام‍ی‍ررض‍ا، - ۱۳۴۸
‏عنوان و نام پديدآور     :     م‍دی‍ری‍ت‌ ب‍ان‍ک‍ه‍ای‌ اطلاع‍ات‍ی‌ در‎] ORACLE‬اوراک‍ل‌]/ ت‍ال‍ی‍ف‌ و ت‍رج‍م‍ه‌ ام‍ی‍ررض‍ا ک‍اش‍ان‍ی‌
‏مشخصات نشر     :     [ت‍ه‍ران‌]: ن‍اق‍وس‌: ت‍اب‍ان‌، ۱۳۷۵.
‏مشخصات ظاهری     :     [۲۰۷] ص‌.م‍ص‍ور،

----------


## micro24

سلام

کتاب oracle 11g introduction to oracle sql and pl/sql
برای انتشارات ناقوس مولف: اسماعیل مومن

----------


## oracledba

سلام

http://naghoospress.ir/bookview.aspx?bookid=1486184

----------


## oracledba

> با سلام
> 
> من تا حالا با اس کیو ال سرور کار می کردم
> 
> حالا می خواهم با وی بی دات نت و اوراکل کار کنم 
> 
> اگه دوستان کتابی که از مقدماتی تا پیشرفته برای اوراکل سراغ دارند معرفی کنند
> 
> اگه زبان اصلی باشه که چه بهتر
> ...


سلام
http://naghoospress.ir/bookview.aspx?bookid=1486184

----------


## m.sedighi

سلام
استاد مومن در زمینه اوراکل سه تا کتاب نوشتن که فکر میکنم تنها منبع فارسی اوراکل باشه.
البته مستندات خود اوراکل تو سایتش هست.
www.oracle-base.com

----------


## tarani

سلام دوستان
يك سايت مفيد و فعال ايراني و با افراد خبره در زمينه اوراكل

www.oraclegroup.ir

انجمن اوراكل ايران

----------


## oracledba

سلام

http://naghoospress.ir/BookList.aspx...yown=1&Code=12

http://www.iranoracle.com

----------

